# latex mask paint?



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy paint for latex masks?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.monstermakers.com/category/halloween-latex-mask-paints-and-colorants.html/


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I have ordered from them before.I'm looking for better prices.Thank you.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Home depot. I use exterior latex house paint. It adheres really well and is readily available.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have purchased some from this place before.

http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=Mask


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

@ Allen H - Have you had any problems with the house paint cracking? How well does it hold up?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

It holds up really well actually, I have mixed it with water and mask latex to get it to the right consistancy. After the mask is dry i hit them with armorall in order to protect the finish. It has worked very well for me.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

you can mix latex paint with some pros aide:

http://www.pros-aide.com/notack.htm

it may end up a little sticky but you can alleviate that by rubbing in a tiny amount of baby powder. I did this for my latex covered puppet head for my hunchback costume I did and over a year later the paint still looks good and has no cracking.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

You can also use rubber cement with oil paints and naphtha as your thinner. It stinks though do it in a well ventilated area.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have used latex house paint on several masks. I don't brush the paint on, I just stipple the paint on until I get the coverage I want. Just use a medium stiff brush and just dip the very tip into the paint then lightly poke the end of the brush to the surface, keep dipping and poking until covered. The mask says flexable and the paint stays on.


----------

